# libnodave connection problem



## Nemori (11 März 2012)

Hallo, 

ich bekommen keine ordentliche Verbindung, wenn ich libnodave (neueste Version) benutze.

Ich versuche eine LOGO! 0ba7 anzusteuern und arbeite auf linux(ubuntu 11.04). Ich habe port, rack und slot angepasst.
Es werden scheinbar Pakete von der logo empfangen, nur sind es wohl nicht "genug".

Hier eine Debugmitschnitt:

openSocket: enter OpenSocketopenSocket: OpenSocket: socket is 3
openSocket: Connected to host: logo 
openSocket: setsockopt Success 0
send packet: : 
0:0x03,0x00,0x00,0x16,0x11,0xE0,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x00,0xC1,0x02,0x01,0x00,0xC2,
10:0x02,0x02,0x00,0xC0,0x01,0x09,
readISOpacket: 7 bytes read, 256 needed
readISOpacket: packet: 
0:0x06,0x03,0x01,0x00,0xC2,0x02,0x38,
IF1 daveConnectPLC() step 1. got packet: : 
0:0x06,0x03,0x01,0x00,0xC2,0x02,0x38,
IF1 error in daveConnectPLC() step 1. retrying...readISOpacket: 7 bytes read, 192 needed
readISOpacket: packet: 
0:0x06,0x03,0x00,0xC0,0x01,0x09,0x38,
IF1 daveConnectPLC() step 1. got packet: : 
0:0x06,0x03,0x00,0xC0,0x01,0x09,0x38,
IF1 error in daveConnectPLC() step 1. retrying...timeout in ReadISOPacket.
IF1 daveConnectPLC() step 1. got packet: : 
IF1 error in daveConnectPLC() step 1. retrying...Couldn't connect to PLC.
 Please make sure you use the -2 option with a CP243 but not with CPs 343 or 443.


----------



## Matze001 (11 März 2012)

Sicher das Libnodave mit ner Logo kommunizieren kann?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Nemori (11 März 2012)

davon geh ich jetzt aus, da die Anroid App S7Droid (die ich aber nicht besitze) auch die libnodave benutzt, siehe (http://www.automation-se.de/).
Wir benutzen die Logo zur Haussteuerung und dich möchte gerne eine kleine Webapplikation schreiben, mit der man z.B. das Licht dimmen oder an-und ausschalten kann.

Ich habe die lib auf port, rack, slot (10001,1,0) angepasst.

Viele Grüße
Christina


----------



## bike (11 März 2012)

Wie ist die PLC an den PC angehängt?
Also welcher Adapter.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wird/wurde das Thema erst vor ganz kurzem hier besprochen.


bike

btw ist eine S7 200 oder 1200? ;-)


----------



## Matze001 (11 März 2012)

Steht doch da... ne Logo...

Nix 200 oder 1200... also manchmal... *kopfkratz*

P.S: Hast du das hier gemacht: http://www.automation-se.de/index.php/contlogohowto


----------



## bike (11 März 2012)

Nicht jeder ist so klug wie du.

Sorry habe ich überlesen.
Binde nur gerade eine 1200 an, daher das Verwechseln.


bike


----------



## Matze001 (11 März 2012)

Das hat nix mit Klug zu tun, und das wollte ich bei dir nicht in Frage stellen.

Mir fällt es nur oft auf, dass du leider nicht mal die hälfte der Beiträge zu lesen scheinst, daher 
wollte ich dir einfach nur die Information nachreichen, damit das Thema nicht in die falsche
Richtung abdriftet.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Nemori (11 März 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Steht doch da... ne Logo...
> 
> Nix 200 oder 1200... also manchmal... *kopfkratz*
> 
> P.S: Hast du das hier gemacht: http://www.automation-se.de/index.php/contlogohowto



Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.

Ja das hab ich gemacht.
Zuerst hab ich mit der javalib rumexperimentiert, Da bin ich auch weiter gekommen, aber da diese schon sehr alt ist und im Debugmodus eine Exception wirft trau ich der nicht und wollte die C- Variante testen. Die schafft aber keine vollständige Verbindung.

Wahrscheinlich ist es mal wieder nur ne Kleinigkeit, die ich einfach übersehe


----------



## Matze001 (11 März 2012)

Vielleicht drehst du mal an Racke und Slot?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 März 2012)

Wie kommst Du auf Port 10001? Warum nimmst Du nicht 102 wie für RFC1006 definiert?


----------



## Nemori (11 März 2012)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf Port 10001? Warum nimmst Du nicht 102 wie für RFC1006 definiert?



Das war merkwürdigerweise der einzige, der nach einem portscan mit nmap offen war, mit 102 hab ich auch schon propiert, weil ich es im Netz bei anderen gelesen hab, aber auf dem port werde ich abgewiesen. Das Gerät direkt verbunden im homelLAN.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 März 2012)

Ist die LOGO! richtig für den Einsatz mit HMI konfiguriert? Denn nur dann lauscht sie auf 102. Und nur dann kannst Du mit libnodave zugreifen.


----------



## Nemori (11 März 2012)

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich das erste mal mit einer SPS beschäftige, bin ansonsten c++ Entwickler.

Bei der Logo gibt es auch noch einen master/slave modus, weil man mehrere in Reihe schalten kann. Meiner ist im master modus, weil wir ja über Taster an der Wand unser Haus damit steuern (Licht, Lüftung), ich möchte aber *zusätzlich* auch per Software (Web) steuern. Vielleicht geht beides ja grundsätzlich gar nicht .


----------



## Nemori (11 März 2012)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist die LOGO! richtig für den Einsatz mit HMI konfiguriert? Denn nur dann lauscht sie auf 102. Und nur dann kannst Du mit libnodave zugreifen.



Ah, ok. Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Ich weiss nicht was HMI ist und wo man das bei der logo konfigurieren könnte ....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 März 2012)

Nemori schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. Ich weiss nicht was HMI ist und wo man das bei der logo konfigurieren könnte ....


Einfach mit der passenden LOGO!-Software die Konfiguration vornehmen. Sonst wird das nichts. Das Ding weiß im Auslieferungszustand nicht, dass jemand zu Visualisierunsgzwecken mit ihm reden will. Erst nach der Konfiguration ist es dazu bereit.


----------



## Nemori (11 März 2012)

Das Modul läuft ist bereits im Einsatz und ist als master konfiguriert.
Mit dem Programm LOGO!Soft Comfort habe ich eine Ethernet Verbindung eingerichtet wie bei s7droid beschrieben http://www.automation-se.de/index.php/contlogohowto
Aber wenn ich Übertragen logo->pc wähle, ist diese Verbindung wieder weg. Auch wenn ich zuvor Übertragen pc->logo gewählt habe (Diesess Übertragen ist vermutlich nur für die Schaltpläne gedacht).
Irgenwie hab ich noch nicht den Dreh gefunden, diese Schnittstelle zu übertragen.

Ich danke dir vielmals für deine Hilfe und werde mich morgen weiter darum kümmern.

Viele Grüße
Christina


----------



## Matze001 (11 März 2012)

Ist doch logisch, dass es dann wieder weg ist.

PC -> Logo    : Du überträgst deine Änderungen auf die Logo
Logo -> PC    : Du überträgst den Stand der Logo auf deinen PC

Nimm dir das Handbuch, dass sollte deine erste Anlaufstelle sein...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Nemori (13 März 2012)

Der Hinweis auf den falschen port von euch hat mir geholfen.
Hat ne Weile gedauert bis ich gecheckt hab wie man die Ethernetverbindung richtig auf die Logo überträgt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise.

Viele Grüße


----------

